
Don’t ask what science can do for you - _Microft
https://backreaction.blogspot.com/2018/12/dont-ask-what-science-can-do-for-you.html
======
privong
This blog post is related to Robin Hanson's recent post, "Can Foundational
Physics Be Saved?"[0] Hanson has also posted a follow-up in response to the
HN-linked post by Hossenfelder. That is "Response to Hossenfelder"[1].

[0] [https://www.overcomingbias.com/2018/12/can-foundational-
phys...](https://www.overcomingbias.com/2018/12/can-foundational-physics-be-
saved.html)

[1]
[http://www.overcomingbias.com/2018/12/hossenfelder.html](http://www.overcomingbias.com/2018/12/hossenfelder.html)

~~~
dang
That first one was posted at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18676058](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18676058).

------
quantum_state
While agreeing that there is room for improvement in the practice of
scientific research, I would think it is better to leave the scientists alone
to explore without too much interference ... Unwanted interference would
poison things and drive people away from doing research which would not be
good for mankind as a whole ...

~~~
RobinHanson
Why think of this as outsiders inferring, as opposed to insiders asking how
they should coordinate their activities?

